# The survival weapon "bible"! FREE!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.giltweasel.com/stuff/Tappan on Survival.pdf

Could somebody move this? I linked the wrong PDF and I can't change the damned title!.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Magus said:


> http://www.giltweasel.com/stuff/Tappan on Survival.pdf
> 
> Could somebody move this? I linked the wrong PDF and I can't change the damned title!.


I thought you had been saved!!!! Some day my friend!

It is a good read!!


----------

